# Volusion/Shopify/Bigcommerce etc.



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm having a heck of a time finding a solution for my new flame boxelder site. I've read too many horror stories about Volusion so I won't go that direction. Shopify seems like the best except they charge a backend commission which sours the deal for me. 

I need an all-in-one solution i.e. storefront, shopping cart, payment gateway and shipping tools (USPS & FEDEX) etc. where I don't have to paste paypal button codes in my site for each individual product like I do now at my old site. I've tried to assemble this from parts and it's just too hard and too expensive that way. Does anyone know of a simple solution being offered somewhere that doesn't have the nightmarish stories like Volusion where people have suddenly lost their stores and no reason given and even less help?


----------



## rockb (Feb 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding a solution for my new flame boxelder site. I've read too many horror stories about Volusion so I won't go that direction. Shopify seems like the best except they charge a backend commission which sours the deal for me.
> 
> I need an all-in-one solution i.e. storefront, shopping cart, payment gateway and shipping tools (USPS & FEDEX) etc. where I don't have to paste paypal button codes in my site for each individual product like I do now at my old site. I've tried to assemble this from parts and it's just too hard and too expensive that way. Does anyone know of a simple solution being offered somewhere that doesn't have the nightmarish stories like Volusion where people have suddenly lost their stores and no reason given and even less help?


Hi Kevin, I feel your pain. : ( I looked a long time, finally found weebly.com, through I think, a guy here on WB. Free, although you can/should pay a few bucks extra (of course) for the upgrade, well worth it. I think they have everything in place for the Paypal/$$ stuff too. I haven't integrated it on my site as of yet....might someday. If I had a uniform product I'd consider it. Making the site is simple even for an old Cat driver.... If you have access to a third grade kid, lucky you.....let him/her do it. ; ) This'll get you in the neighborhood of the "nuts and bolts" http://www.weebly.com/features.php

They say they'll webhost for free.....I didn't do that as I already had a domain name with GoDaddy..... Haven't heard of any horror stories but if ya look long enough, no doubt someone somewhere will tell you few. : ) 

Wherever ya go, good luck on the search. Rocky


----------



## Walt (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not sure if this site is appropriate, but for the price, you can't beat it. It allows you to post 120 items at a time and costs $10/mo. It has a shopping cart, direct links to paypal etc., but you do need to enter your shipping costs. If you enter a mfg cost, it will give you a profit statement, tax report and has other features.

The site is mainly for artists, but I do not see why it would not work for you. The webmaster is also a turner and is the webmaster for the segmented club of AAW (Dennis Daudlin). The software is easy to use and it works.

http://www.artistgalleryonline.com/

Walt

I am not affiliated with the site in any way other than being a user. I have my online store there.


----------



## brown down (Feb 14, 2013)

hey kevin have you looked in Intuit? they have great programs and software for building sites and businesses. don't know if its cost effective but its worth a look at!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

Get that site going and get some wood on there!! I have money burning a hole in my pocket for some of that stuff!:hookup::hookup::hookup:


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

I use citymaker.com and it does everything you mentioned except the shipping tools (USPS/FEDEX shipment tracking). I have a merchant account and use Authorize.Net for CC purchases as well as paypal. 

As long as folks buy from the site, it is very easy to print off their invoice, cut/paste their shipping info to an address label and ship. I was told that accepting credit cards increases sales 25% (over paypal only payments). I did experienced a bump in sales when I added CC processing, it is hard to quantify how big the bump was though without a poll.

The site builder tools are a piece of cake to use.


----------



## arkie (Feb 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding a solution for my new flame boxelder site. I've read too many horror stories about Volusion so I won't go that direction. Shopify seems like the best except they charge a backend commission which sours the deal for me.
> 
> I need an all-in-one solution i.e. storefront, shopping cart, payment gateway and shipping tools (USPS & FEDEX) etc. where I don't have to paste paypal button codes in my site for each individual product like I do now at my old site. I've tried to assemble this from parts and it's just too hard and too expensive that way. Does anyone know of a simple solution being offered somewhere that doesn't have the nightmarish stories like Volusion where people have suddenly lost their stores and no reason given and even less help?



I have my site www.underthehill.com based on weebly. It's free and easy, with a shopping cart through google or paypal. You can use other carts, but it's more involved. Ways of determining shipping costs may be a bit limited for your business and there is no shipping gateway or tie-in.


----------

